# MMO real vs. ideal



## Hänschen (5. Juni 2017)

Hallöchen!

Nachdem ich die Anime-Serien "Sword Art Online" sowie "Log Horizon" angesehen hatte stellt sich mir die Frage:
Warum sind MMOs in Wirklichkeit nur stupide Abmurks-Spiele, wo man nicht viel andere Interaktionsmöglichkeiten im Spiel hat ?


Vor allem "World of Warcraft" enttäuscht mich doch sehr, aber auch "The Elder Scrolls". Bei WoW könnte man vom Namen her noch auf ausschliesslich kämpferischen Inhalt schliessen, doch die ganzen Genre-Nachahmer machen es ja auch nicht besser.


Dabei wäre es doch gar nicht so schwer einige (oder viele ) Sachen in das Spiel einzubauen die Spass machen, vor allem auch in der Gemeinschaft bzw. diese auch fördern.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (5. Juni 2017)

1. Was haben Animes mit MMOs zu tun?
2. Was ist ein 'Abmurks Spiel'? 
3. Was soll denn als Beispiel implementiert werden das Spaß macht?


----------



## claster17 (6. Juni 2017)

Erst einmal muss ein Nervegear/AmuSphere bzw. das Ding aus AccelWorld, oder was auch immer die in LogHorizon verwendet haben, entwickelt werden.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juni 2017)

Mit VR-Headsets macht man doch einen Schritt in diese Richtung. Aber eine derart umfangreiche Welt zu "bauen" braucht halt sehr viel Manpower und Zeit, und ist damit teuer. 
Skyrim kann man halbwegs gut spielen, ohne alles abzuschlachten. Und wenn ich mich an SAO erinnere gehts da auch um PvE. PvP gibts auch, aber seltener. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Todesklinge (6. Juni 2017)

Gewalt ist für uns (meisten) Menschen eine besondere Faszination von Domination.
Andere zu beherrschen und selber, über Leben und Tot des anderen zu entscheiden, dient als Machtdemonstration.
Stärke zu zeigen hat einen hohen Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft, häufig bedeuten viele getötete Menschen eine große Menge an Ruhm und mehr.

Das ironische dabei ist, dass dies nur auf Soldaten und ihre “Feinde“ zutrifft. Anatomisch betrachtet sind wir Menschen alle gleich, womit das Töten unter Mord fallen würde... jedoch sind Feinde laut Definition keine Menschen mehr. Der Staat legitimiert das Töten für Bedienstete.

Das wiederum begründet, dass “Feinde“ frei getötet werden dürfen.
In vielen Spielen gehört man meist einen Fraktion / Staat an.
Bei World of Warcraft ist es die Allianz oder die Horde als Staat, weshalb das töten dadurch nicht schlecht oder böse ist.
Das wiederum führt wieder auf die Machtdemonstration zurück, siehe weiter oben.

Es liegt aber auch an der Technik für das Militär, was uns so begeistert.

Das World of Warcraft ab 12 Jahren ist, obwohl darin vermittelt wird das man zu 90% andere Lebewesen töten muss, um Erfolg zu haben, ist mir schleierhaft.


Von Sadistischen Dingen brauchen wir nicht zu erzählen.
Letztendlich hat sich das alte “großer Krieger“ Verhalten (noch von den Urstämmen) in unser Gehirn eingebrannt und das finden wir wieder in den Spielen.

Sozusagen “Back to the roots“, nur eben Virtuell


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Das World of Warcraft ab 12 Jahren ist, obwohl darin vermittelt wird das man zu 90% andere Lebewesen töten muss, um Erfolg zu haben, ist mir schleierhaft.



Da empfinde ich einige Strategiespiele heikler als WoW.
Wenn man mal schnell ein paar Atombomber zum Gegner schickt um die Ressourcen sammelnde Bevölkerung zu töten. 
Ist natürlich auch ab 12 Jahren frei gegeben ^^


----------



## kleinerEisbär (6. Juni 2017)

Also in WoW finde ich den Aspekt des Tötens jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm, da es ja immernoch Phantasiefiguren sind. Das meiste beschränkt sich ja doch auf viele meter hohe Monster, Tiere, Gnolle und andere Fabelwesen. 
Zudem ist keinerlei Brutalität dargestelt, und vor allem weder Blut noch Verletzungen. 
Die Freigabe ab 12 ist hier auf jeden Fall richtig angesiedelt.

Die Frage des TE ist mir jedoch irgendwie absolut schleierhaft.


----------



## XT1024 (6. Juni 2017)

1and1 schrieb:


> Die Frage des TE ist mir jedoch irgendwie absolut schleierhaft.


-> Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele



Hänschen schrieb:


> Dabei wäre es doch gar nicht so schwer einige (oder viele ) Sachen in das Spiel einzubauen die Spass machen, vor allem auch in der Gemeinschaft bzw. diese auch fördern.


Kommen noch ein paar Beispiele? Mir fehlt es offenbar an Vorstellungskraft.

Transportquests? Kuchen und Wein zur Großmutter tief im Wald bringen? Ne, geht auch nicht ohne Gewalt.
Solch grausiges crafting wie in Aion oder ArcheAge bringt mir auch nix und warum sollte ich das Schwert durch die Gegend schleppen und es dann nicht benutzen?


Todesklinge schrieb:


> Gewalt ist für uns (meisten) Menschen eine besondere Faszination von Domination.
> Andere zu beherrschen und selber, über Leben und Tot des anderen zu entscheiden, dient als Machtdemonstration.


Und ich dachte immer, dass das nur zu erledigende Aufgaben waren.


----------



## Jimiblu (6. Juni 2017)

Die Interaktionen im Spiel kommen vor allem zwischen den Spielern zustande. Im Idealfall zumindest. 
Das Spiel gibt ja nur das Setting vor, also die Welt und die Figuren in ihr, sowie vllt noch eine Rahmenhandlung oder so. Was die Spielerschaft daraus macht ist ihre Sache. Es gibt (bei älteren MMOs) häufig noch Roleplay Server, bei HDRO z. B., in denen die Leute sich gerne Mal nur zum gemeinsamen ingame Musizieren oder zum Fischen treffen etc. 

Bei Guild Wars 2 haben sich ständig Gilden von verschiedenen Servern im WvW abgesprochen, um ihre Gildenkämpfe unabhängig vom restlichen Spielgeschehen auszutragen (GvG ist ja leider nicht im Spiel implementiert).

Das sind eigentlich die Dinge, die mir einfallen um im Spiel mehr als stupides Questen zu ermöglichen. 
Da solche selbst gemachten Interaktionen aber immer wahnsinnig viel investierte Freizeit mehrerer Personen, die das ganze organisieren, erfordert, ist diese Form des MMO Spielens weitgehend ausgestorbenen. Zumal es für den eigentlichen Spielverlauf ja auch keinen Vorteil bringt (man verdient kein Gold, Ausrüstungsupgrades etc.) und neuere MMOs sind eher auf Singleplayer mit gelegentlichem Gruppenspiel ausgelegt, also SP mit Onlinefunktion. Der Gruppenkontent, also genau das, was Interaktion mit anderen Spielern erfordert, ist eher notwendiges Übel anstatt erstrebenswerte Spielkomponente.

Sich mit anderen abzusprechen, Kompromisse einzugehen und auch auf andere zu warten oder Rücksicht zu nehmen ist halt nicht wirklich das, was die meisten Leute in ihrer wenigen Freizeit wünschen. Eine Runde drauf los zocken statt ewig auf nen Tank/Heal zu warten ist heute halt Standard geworden, spätestens seit dem MMOs zu Beginn dieses Jahrtausends gesellschaftsfähig wurden und nicht nur reine "Kellerkindernerds" mit viel Freizeit und Einsatz dafür dieses Genre beherrschten. Nicht falsch verstehen, das soll ne überspitze Metapher für die Early Adopter der alten MMOs sein, bin ja selbst so einer gewesen


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Sich mit anderen abzusprechen, Kompromisse einzugehen und auch auf andere zu warten oder Rücksicht zu nehmen ist halt nicht wirklich das, was die meisten Leute in ihrer wenigen Freizeit wünschen. Eine Runde drauf los zocken statt ewig auf nen Tank/Heal zu warten ist heute halt Standard geworden, spätestens seit dem MMOs zu Beginn dieses Jahrtausends gesellschaftsfähig wurden und nicht nur reine "Kellerkindernerds" mit viel Freizeit und Einsatz dafür dieses Genre beherrschten. Nicht falsch verstehen, das soll ne überspitze Metapher für die Early Adopter der alten MMOs sein, bin ja selbst so einer gewesen



Meiner Meinung nach läuft es heute in MMOs auch deshalb meist auf stupides Monster kloppen und Quets abarbeiten hinaus weil "moderne" MMOs, deren Begründer 2004 quasi WoW wurde, den Spieler durch die Art wie der Content gestaltet ist anhalten ein MMO auf diese gewisse Art und Weise zu spielen und "durchinziniert" zu erleben, auch indem sie mit Mechaniken wie der regelmäßig steigernden Itemspirale und dem abschaffen von Sandbox Elementen die Art wie man mit der Spielwelt interagieren kann und die interne Spielwirtschaft funktioniert stark limitieren und reglementieren. Auch weil es das ist was sich wohl viele Spieler schlicht aus einem gewissen Hang zur Bequemlichkeit wünschen.

Denke ich an meine Zeit in MMO-Urgesteinen wie Ultima Online zurück sah das zur damaligen Zeit anders aus und war die Art wie man Dinge erleben konnte freier / vielfältiger, sowie die Möglichkeit der Interaktion mit seiner Spielumwelt und den Mitspielern weit höher.
Allerdings hat so ein hohes Maß an Interaktionsspielraum und Freiheit in einem Sandbox MMO wie Ultima Online natürlich auch seine eigenen "Probleme", so gibt es zwar unzählige Interaktionsmöglichkeiten und Freiheiten, aber entsprechend natürlich auch vergleichsweise wenig linearen und fest durchinzinierten Content, der den Spieler gezielt bei der Hand nimmt und durch das MMO führt. Der Spieler muss sich öfters eigene Ziele stecken und selber Content suchen den er bestreiten will, man braucht also ein gewisses Maß an Fantasie, Kreativität und Selbständigkeit um die gebotenen Möglichkeiten auch nutzen zu können und eine Community die diese Art des Spielens auch "lebt".

Ich denke diese dafür notwendige Fantasie, Kreativität und Selbstständigkeit ist etwas das viele Spieler heute auch garnicht mehr möchten, eben auch weil es ein gewisses Maß an Aufwand bedeutet. Die meisten Spieler sind mit dem gebotenen Content und dem recht linearen Fortschritt eines WoW abslout zufrieden, wo sie eben bei der Hand genommen werden und der Content von Anfang bis Ende "durchinziniert" ist und dies durch regelmäßig durch Erweiterungen auch in der Form fortgeführt wird.

Es ist halt bequem, eine Form von interaktiver Geschichte zum spielen, über deren Eckpfeiler und Inhalte man sich nicht selbst Gedanken machen muss da sie vorgegeben werden und auch das reinarbeiten in diese Spielwelt ist nicht so aufwendig, weil das was man machen kann weit weniger ausufernd ist, dadurch das die Möglichkeiten durch die Beschränkung halt übersichtlicher gehalten sind.


----------



## Todesklinge (6. Juni 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach läuft es heute in MMOs auch deshalb meist auf stupides Monster kloppen und Quets abarbeiten hinaus weil "moderne" MMOs, deren Begründer 2004 quasi WoW wurde, den Spieler durch die Art wie der Content gestaltet ist anhalten ein MMO auf diese gewisse Art und Weise zu spielen und "durchinziniert" zu erleben, auch indem sie mit Mechaniken wie der regelmäßig steigernden Itemspirale und dem abschaffen von Sandbox Elementen die Art wie man mit der Spielwelt interagieren kann und die interne Spielwirtschaft funktioniert stark limitieren und reglementieren. Auch weil es das ist was sich wohl viele Spieler schlicht auch aus eingem gewissen Hang zur Bequemlichkeit wünschen.
> 
> Denke ich an meine Zeit in MMO-Urgesteinen wie Ultima Online zurück sah das zur damaligen Zeit anders aus und war die Art wie man Dinge erleben konnte freier / vielfältiger, sowie die Möglichkeit der Interaktion mit seiner Spielumwelt und den Mitspielern weit höher.
> Allerdings hat so ein hohes Maß an Interaktionsspielraum und Freiheit in einem Sandbox MMO wie Ultima Online natürlich auch seine eigenen "Probleme", so gibt es zwar unzählige Interaktionsmöglichkeiten und Freiheiten, aber entsprechend natürlich auch vergleichsweise wenig linearen und fest durchinzinierten Content, der den Spieler gezielt bei der Hand nimmt und durch das MMO führt. Der Spieler muss sich öfters eigene Ziele stecken und selber Content suchen den er bestreiten will, man braucht also ein gewisses Maß an Fantasie, Kreativität und Selbständigkeit um die gebotenen Möglichkeiten auch nutzen zu können und eine Community die diese Art des Spielens auch "lebt".
> ...



Die gute alte Zeit kommt bald wieder zurück, in dem man sich wirklich Gedanken und Rücksicht nehmen muss.
Auch echtes Rollenspiel auf sozialer Ebene mit einer tollen Geschichte.


----------



## Jimiblu (6. Juni 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Die gute alte Zeit kommt bald wieder zurück, in dem man sich wirklich Gedanken und Rücksicht nehmen muss.
> Auch echtes Rollenspiel auf sozialer Ebene mit einer tollen Geschichte.


Quelle?


----------



## Todesklinge (7. Juni 2017)

Eine erste Preview soll es Ende des Jahres geben, einfach abwarten.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juni 2017)

Mal abgesehen von den überbordenden Tötungsaufträgen in jedem MMO (töte X davon, töte Y hiervon), finde ich diese "Inszenierung" der Geschichte des eigenen Charakters mittlerweile nur noch lachhaft: Du allein bist der Held, die wirst die Welt wieder in Ordnung bringen, du wirst deine Fraktion nach vorne bringen.

Nur doof, dass in einem MMO noch dreißig Andere mit dir übers Feld latschen und die gleichen Mobs kloppen. Hast du den Boss gekillt, spawnt er in 5 Minuten wieder. Hast du das Feld von Feinden bereinigt und kommst Morgen wieder vorbei, stehen die alle wieder dort rum als wär nix passiert. Egal was du tust, nichts hinterlässt einen bleibenden Eindruck in der Spielwelt. Wenn mal ein MMO kommt, dass diese Probleme löst, dann garantiere ich den Absturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit aller klassischen MMOs...


----------



## taks (7. Juni 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wenn mal ein MMO kommt, dass diese Probleme löst, dann garantiere ich den Absturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit aller klassischen MMOs...



Dann viel Spass mit Griefern ^^
Aber Singelplayer gibt es schon Einige welche das bieten.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass mit Griefern ^^
> Aber Singelplayer gibt es schon Einige welche das bieten.



Äh, jetzt hab ich tatsächlich nachlesen müssen, was Griefer sind. Dabei zocke ich schon seit 11 Jahren MMOs 

Also wenn Griefen möglich ist, dann sind die grundlegenden Probleme meiner Meinung nach eben NICHT gelöst. Wenn du einer realistischen MMO-Welt gegenüber stehst, dann musst du eben nicht 25x den selben Mob killen, 1x reicht. Aber das sollte schon schwer genug sein. Schon mal ein großes Hindernis für Griefer.
Anderer Aspekt wäre eben eine Umwelt, die auf dich reagiert. Wenn du zum dritten Mal ins kleine Dorf eindackelst und den Bewohnern ihr Essen klauen willst, dann wird dich diesmal der Dorfsheriff mit seinen Gehilfen erwarten... das wars dann fürs Erste mit deinen Raubzügen.

So oder so ähnlich könnte ich mir das vorstellen. Natürlich müsste das weitaus ausgereifter und durchdachter sein, damit passende Mechaniken wirklich greifen können.

Solange MMOs aber "dumm" sind und die Spieler-Umwelt-Interaktion sich auf ein Minimum beschränkt, stehen Griefern Tür und Tor offen.


----------



## Todesklinge (7. Juni 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Nur doof, dass in einem MMO noch dreißig Andere mit dir übers Feld latschen und die gleichen Mobs kloppen. Hast du den Boss gekillt, spawnt er in 5 Minuten wieder. Hast du das Feld von Feinden bereinigt und kommst Morgen wieder vorbei, stehen die alle wieder dort rum als wär nix passiert. Egal was du tust, nichts hinterlässt einen bleibenden Eindruck in der Spielwelt. Wenn mal ein MMO kommt, dass diese Probleme löst, dann garantiere ich den Absturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit aller klassischen MMOs...



Noch besser sind die NPCs die an einer Baustelle Arbeiten... und nach 1-2 Jahren arbeiten die immer noch drann, natürlich ohne Fortschritt ^^


----------



## claster17 (7. Juni 2017)

Bin gespannt, wann sich der TE mal wieder meldet, um zu erklären, was er eigentlich gemeint hat.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Noch besser sind die NPCs die an einer Baustelle Arbeiten... und nach 1-2 Jahren arbeiten die immer noch dran, natürlich ohne Fortschritt ^^



Das erinnert doch ein wenig an einen gewissen sehr realen Flughafen.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juni 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Noch besser sind die NPCs die an einer Baustelle Arbeiten... und nach 1-2 Jahren arbeiten die immer noch drann, natürlich ohne Fortschritt ^^



Haha, genau  Schade, dass noch keine Softwareschmiede eine sich selbst erhaltende und verändernde Umgebung in ein MMO integriert hat. Eine, in der man erst mal Zuschauer ist bis man selber eingreift. Und dann aber tatsächlich auch was verändern kann. Sowas zu programmieren, das wär mal eine Herausforderung.

Was is mit "Daily Quests"? Jeden Tag den selben Käse machen. Wenn ich das möchte, kann ich auch Arbeiten gehen ... Wenn die wenigstens aus einem Pool von 10 bis 15 Aufgaben täglich wechseln würden, damit könnte ich auch noch leben.


----------



## berti86 (8. Juni 2017)

Mal sehen was Titel wie "Life is feudal" oder "Chronicles of Elyria" so an Veränderungen bringen. Auch wenn man hierbei das Mittelalter-Setting mögen muss.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Haha, genau  Schade, dass noch keine Softwareschmiede eine sich selbst erhaltende und verändernde Umgebung in ein MMO integriert hat. Eine, in der man erst mal Zuschauer ist bis man selber eingreift. Und dann aber tatsächlich auch was verändern kann. Sowas zu programmieren, das wär mal eine Herausforderung.



Das ist keine Herrausforderung das ist aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht schlicht aktuell unmöglich. 
Der Grund dafür ist zimlich simpel, alles was sich optisch verändert muss auch mit Mesh und Texturen erstellt, sowie vom Leveldesigner am Ende im Spiel platziert werden.
Der dafür notwendige Zeitaufwand, sowie das es ja faktisch permanent gepfelgt werden müsste sind einfach völlig utopisch und stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu den Kosten und dem Ergebnis das am Ende dabei rauskommen würde.

Solange am Ende also immer das Ergebnis stehen muss das ein MMO der Firma Geld einspielen soll wird es sowas auch nicht geben, außer irgend jemanden gelingt mal ein bahnbrechender Durchbruch bei der Ki-basierten Programmierung, das also um welten effizienter und schneller arbeitende "Maschinen" die Arbeit bei der Programmierung von Spielen übernehmen für die wir momentan noch unzähliges menschliches Personal benötigen, dann wäre das vieleicht realistisch.

Ansonsten wird man wohl auch weiterhin damit vorlieb nehmen müssen das es sich deutlich verändernde Spielwelten nur in vergleich dazu simplen Sandbox / Survival-Spielen mit Gebäudebaukasten geben wird.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juni 2017)

Ich sag nur eins: Algorithmen


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins: Algorithmen



Algorithmen sind keine Wundermittel für alles und entbinden dich auch nicht von der Arbeit die Grafiker und Leveldesigner erldigen müssen, wäre dem so bräuchten wir beide nicht mehr seit es die Möglichkeit gibt prozedural erstellte Spielwelten zu generieren.
Das Problem dabei ist halt nur, ohne das ein Mensch dabei nochmal kräftig Hand anlegt und nacharbeitet sind diese auf Algorithmen erstellten Welten meist zimlich langweilig bis hin zu gestalterisch  völlig sinnbefreit, weil ein Algorithmus schlicht keinen Sinn für bestimmte gestalterische, logische und ästhetische, sowie die menschliche Neugier ansprechende Zusammenhänge hat.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juni 2017)

Klar, ein Algorithmus kann keine ansprechenden Texturen erschaffen. Er kann auch nicht aus dem Nichts sinnvolle Texte so zusammenzimmern, dass sie einen Sinn geschweige denn stimmigen Quest ergeben. Aber so einiges kann man schon darüber steuern:

*  Bauarbeiter, die an einem Haus arbeiten: Graduell wird das Haus fertiggestellt, benötigtes Material aus den Wirtschaftskreisläufen (die ihrerseits wieder über Algorithmen in gewissen Grenzen gesteuert werden) bezogen. Komme ich nach einem Monat wieder, ist das Haus fertig und die Arbeiter haben von sich aus auf einer neuen Baustelle mit der Arbeit begonnen. Ganz Siedler-Like.

* Generell dafür sorgen, dass meine Interaktion mit der Spielwelt einen Eindruck in selbiger hinterlässt. Habe ich an einer Stelle mehrmals Bäume gefällt, um an Holz zu kommen, sind die Morgen nicht einfach auf magische Weise wieder nachgewachsen und in ihrer vollen Größe wie vorher wieder da. Da sehe ich dann an der Stelle maximal ein kleines Pflänzchen, welches über Algorithmen gesteuert auch an einer anderen Stelle gemütlich vor sich hinwächst. Oder wenn ich meine Schaufel auspacke und ein Loch buddel, dann will ich gefälligst dass das Loch Morgen auch noch da ist und nicht bei Verlassen der Zone und sofortiger Rückkehr wie durch Zauberhand wieder weg ist.

Das und noch viel mehr lässt sich ganz bequem über Algorithmen steuern und braucht keine bis wenige zusätzliche menschliche Arbeit.

Und ich hoffe mal inständig dass du nicht der Meinung bist, dass logische Zusammenhänge KEIN ideales Betätigungsfeld für Algortihmen sind sondern das nur reingerutscht ist... wo wenn nicht in der Logik ergeben Algorithmen am meisten Sinn?


----------



## Todesklinge (8. Juni 2017)

Bei Minecraft läuft das doch auch soweit gut und die Spieler leben ihre Kreativität aus und erschaffen durch sehr schöne Bauten.
Bei ARK Survival Evolved, was ich aktuell etwas Spiele, geht das soweit auch mit dem eigenen Bauen von Gebäuden uvm.

Nur die Anzahl der Spieler limitiert das.
Es ist einfach, wenn 10 Spieler etwas bauen... der Platz ist vorhanden und der Server kann das auch gut verarbeiten.
Bei 100 und mehr, sieht die Sache wieder ganz anders aus.

Viele Spieler wollen so etwas komplexes auch nicht, die kommen müde von der Arbeit heim und wollen dann eigentlich nur noch etwas Action, ohne großartig nachdenken zu müssen, was auch sehr verständlich ist.
Leider verlieren durch die Einfachheit der Spiele, auch die Spieltiefe an sich und werden dadurch recht abgestumpft.

Wenn man ehrlich ist, bieten kaum welche MMOs noch echte Rätsel, also echte Rätsel die auch länger dauern und sich in das ganze logisch einfügen.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Juni 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Viele Spieler wollen so etwas komplexes auch nicht, die kommen müde von der Arbeit heim und wollen dann eigentlich nur noch etwas Action, ohne großartig nachdenken zu müssen, was auch sehr verständlich ist.
> 
> ---
> 
> Wenn man ehrlich ist, bieten kaum welche MMOs noch echte Rätsel, also echte Rätsel die auch länger dauern und sich in das ganze logisch einfügen.



Komplex wird es nur, wenn die Arbeit auf den Spieler abgewälzt wird. Wenn du eine persistente Welt hast, in der computergesteuerte Bewohner rumwuseln und die Welt "bewirtschaften", ist es egal, ob du dich als Spieler mal eine Stunde hinsetzt und nur zuguckst, es tut sich trotzdem was.

Hm. Eigentlich ist persistent nicht das richtige Schlagwort für sowas  Da verharrt ja eben nix, es tut sich was auch ohne mein Zutun...


Und das mit den Rätseln: Joa. Wird halt alles immer mehr Casual. Bzw. werden einzelne Addons oder Updates auch nicht mehr Jahrelang im Voraus geplant, sondern stückweise gefertigt. D.h. du hast auch keinen großen Spannungsbogen mehr, der sich über alles drüberspannt, sondern immer wieder mehrere kleinere Höhepunkte in der Story. Wie soll man da auch größere Rätsel oder Mysterien unterbringen?
Was auch noch dazukommt: Nach dem zweiten oder spätestens dritten Addon haben sowieso 90% der Storyschreiber gekündigt oder die Abteilung gewechselt und die Neuen haben keinen blassen Schimmer mehr und verhunzen die Kontinuität in der Erzählung...


----------



## Hänschen (14. Juni 2017)

Um es etwas deutlicher zu beschreiben:
Man kann kaum etwas anderes machen in den MMO-RPGs (die ich gespielt habe) ausser abmurksen und vielleicht mal etwas sammeln (wobei man oft störende Gegner abmurksen muss).

Wäre es wirklich so schwer die Spiele-Engine so zu programmieren dass man mit der Umwelt interagieren kann ? Irgendetwas wird sich ja wohl machen lassen, oder auch etwas zu Entdeckendes einbauen.

Immerhin ist das ein Milliardenmarkt, irgendein Designer wird sich da ja wohl finden lassen ... selbst Kinder-Mario hat Designer !


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. Juni 2017)

Irgendwie hören sich deine Ansichten für mich ein bisschen weltfremd an. Bei so etwas kommt nicht irgendein Designer und wirft das mal eben kurz hin.

Zudem solltest du bedenken, dass bei "Mulitplayer"mo-rpgs du dann auch mit deinen Entscheidungen die Spielwelt der Mitspieler beeinflussen würdest, ob die das möchten oder nicht / ob sie online sind oder nicht.
Eine Welt die sich in sich selbst ändert über Zeit gibt es bereits in manchen Spielen. Siehe Animal Crossing auf dem Nintendo damals. 
Es gibt auch bereits Spiele, die sich anhand deiner Entscheidungen und anhand deiner Handlungen ihre "Geschichte" die sie dir erzählen anpassen, so dass du die Geschichte mit zig verschiedenen Enden beenden kannst. 
Siehe damals Gothic 3 mit dem Überrannt-Werden ganzer Städte von irgendwelchen Wildtieren und daraus resultierendem Nicht-Mehr-Vorhandensein von NPCs die man doch nochmal gebrauchen hätte können


----------

